# Meetings In Nj



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Hobby Machinists

A few guys from this group, who live in NJ, have met a few times.  We have met at each other's shops, and for food.

It is completely informal, and just friendly invites to our informal gatherings...  And fun trips to Cooks or other machinist oriented interest.

Just let us know you want to be on the list!

Bernie


----------



## sigp226bk (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Bernie, you could add me, live in south Jersey.  What's Cooks?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 26, 2015)

Great!  I am new at this social forum thing here, but just make sure you added yourself up top there somewhere.  
Glad to have you on!  I haven't been there yet, but some here have- if you are in southern nj, it's your neck of the woods!  


Bernie


----------



## richl (Mar 27, 2015)

sigp226bk said:


> Hi Bernie, you could add me, live in south Jersey.  What's Cooks?


Cooks machinery is a machine reseller in sicklervill nj, they have a couple of big warehouses full of old machines, from small to large, a very impressive collection of used assorted fixtures, tooling, cutters, vises, scrap metal... it's a very cool place, dirty, smells of oil, dark... bring a couple rags and a flashlight, and be ready to poke around racks stuffed full of various tooling of similar types. Look at lathes, mills dp, bandsaws of all sizes and shapes.
It's a great place to go, usually at least 2-3 hours, and bring some money, easy to walk away with good deals, but you may have to search around a bit for that special something, the inventory is always changing so no 2 visits are exactly the same.
rich


----------



## sigp226bk (Mar 27, 2015)

richl said:


> Cooks machinery is a machine reseller in sicklervill nj, they have a couple of big warehouses full of old machines, from small to large, a very impressive collection of used assorted fixtures, tooling, cutters, vises, scrap metal... it's a very cool place, dirty, smells of oil, dark... bring a couple rags and a flashlight, and be ready to poke around racks stuffed full of various tooling of similar types. Look at lathes, mills dp, bandsaws of all sizes and shapes.
> It's a great place to go, usually at least 2-3 hours, and bring some money, easy to walk away with good deals, but you may have to search around a bit for that special something, the inventory is always changing so no 2 visits are exactly the same.
> rich


That's great, sounds like Fazzios.  I will have to check it out, only about 45 mins to an hour from me.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Mar 27, 2015)

Cooks and Fazzios are only a few miles apart. they are at the same exit off of the Atlantic city expressway.

Cooks is the place to go for machine equipment.  Fazzios is the place to go for metal.  They are starting to get used machine equipment now but I liked thier old section better when it had a little of everything under the sun.  They seem to be slowly clearing that part out since they built thier new catalogue store. I call it a catalogue store, because they don't sell anything in the new section that you couldn't find in a Grainger or MSC catalogue.

Chris


----------



## richl (Mar 28, 2015)

Might not be a bad idea to have an informal meetup.  Either do some breakfast before, or lunch after. Just an idea, it's been awhile since my last visit. I'd like to browse through some of the old cutters, tooling and measurements devices and see if I can add a few to my very small collection of stuff.
rich


----------



## Silverbullet (May 23, 2015)

Hi guys I'm close in Marlton, I used to go to cooks forty years ago. He started in I think laurel springs , he's moved a couple of times . Use to go there on Saturday mornings . Haven't been for several years but sure wish I could get there . Kinda hard for me I'm in a wheelchair now but still keep busy. Tom and got to be pretty good friends over the years, I even roto tilled his yard for grass many years ago. He was always fair and good to deal with. Had some junk but lots of really good machines too. Just saying hi to others close Gary


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 23, 2015)

Hey Gary!  Want to meet up some time?  We meet up at each other's places, or diners sometimes.  I haven't made it to Cook's yet but look forward to making it!   Nice to meet you

Bernie


----------



## Silverbullet (May 23, 2015)

Hi Bernie , I'm not able to get around to well. I've got a handicap van I've been building to suit for 5 years , what's left I need to move the seat sliders about two inches ,when I get in my knees lock up against the stealing column kinda hard to get help doing stuff Im not able , I made my own power door opener closer ,they didn't offer any for the dodge sprinter in 2006, so I made a mount on the back sidewall, then mounted an 40" 12 volt actuator , a friend wired in the remote for me , my buddy who helped mount everything moved to Florida , his help is gone now . Shucks I even installed the lft with another friends help. See ya on here I guess take care , trying to find a rotary table I bought that's lost in FedX heaven there answer put in a claim ,I want the table not the money ,now I have to find another one .


----------



## DKD228 (Aug 5, 2015)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Hey Hobby Machinists
> 
> A few guys from this group, who live in NJ, have met a few times.  We have met at each other's shops, and for food.
> 
> ...





itsme_Bernie said:


> Hey Hobby Machinists
> 
> A few guys from this group, who live in NJ, have met a few times.  We have met at each other's shops, and for food.
> 
> ...


Hello Bernie,      I would be happy to be included in your list of area Machinists.   I am from southern NJ,  but would be willing to travel
 any where to meet and chat with fellow machining enthusiasts.   Thank you sir,  for the invite.
best regards,   Darryl Dodge


----------



## 1935ron (Sep 21, 2015)

Did you gentlemen ever get together,the  summer is winding down, I would also be interested


----------



## DKD228 (Sep 24, 2015)

1935ron said:


> Did you gentlemen ever get together,the  summer is winding down, I would also be interested


Hello Ron,


1935ron said:


> Did you gentlemen ever get together,the  summer is winding down, I would also be interested


Hello Ron,     I have not heard about any recent get togethers related to us Jersey machine enthusiasts.   I am not sure if our contact info can be accessed by
others on this site so I will add my e-mail address;  dkd228@comcast.net .  I live in Millville , Cumberland County.  I am about 30 miles south of Cook's Machine 
Tools, in Sicklerville, NJ.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey Folks!
Please forgive my being lost in the sauce- but I am excited we are growing our group here!  We really have to put together another get-together soon!  

Bernie


----------



## clevinski (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi, Bernie, Rich, et al,

Any thoughts about actually getting together somewhere?  Maybe we could meet at Cook's and poke around some.  Rich and I have been there twice but there's always something new to see.  I've been to Fazzio's in Wall, NJ, but not to their other (main) location.  Alternatively, we could meet for breakfast or lunch, and maybe visit someone's shop.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey jersey guys, if I can I'd like to ask for a favor of sorts , I've got a ton of really nice woodworking tools I need to sell . If anyone knows anyone who needs or wants some machinery or hand power tools even some stacks of fancy wood , Probally $2,000 in wood . Even some cabinet hardware . I'm open for trades too , my garage is overflowing stuffs got to go, I try to be fair at least half cost or lower plus offers considered and the more they buy the better the prices will be.
 Thanks from silverbullet south jersey


----------



## clevinski (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi, Silverbullet... I personally don't have any need, but I will keep my ears open for anyone who might.


----------



## DKD228 (Nov 2, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> Hey jersey guys, if I can I'd like to ask for a favor of sorts , I've got a ton of really nice woodworking tools I need to sell . If anyone knows anyone who needs or wants some machinery or hand power tools even some stacks of fancy wood , Probally $2,000 in wood . Even some cabinet hardware . I'm open for trades too , my garage is overflowing stuffs got to go, I try to be fair at least half cost or lower plus offers considered and the more they buy the better the prices will be.
> Thanks from silverbullet south jersey


Hello Gary,     I would be interested in seeing a list of what you have in machinery and wood / materials for sale or trade.  Also I wonder if you would be up for a trip to Cook's 
when ever some one gets it organized.  I think somehow we might work out transporting you from Marlton to Cook's and maybe lunch as well and back home again.  Are you 
up for a small road trip ?   best regards, Darryl Dodge


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 3, 2015)

Never can tell about me may be just what I need a trip. Pm your email and I can send tool list it's only partial too much buried in the garage.


----------



## DKD228 (Nov 3, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> Never can tell about me may be just what I need a trip. Pm your email and I can send tool list it's only partial too much buried in the garage.


Hi Gary,    I assume Pm is private message, which I know nothing about implementing on here.  Here is my e-mail; dkd228@comcast.net , hope it shows up for you.
 I live in Millville, Cumberland County by the way.
have a great day,  Darryl


----------

